# VMLINUZ loading freezing



## Msta (Oct 26, 2006)

Ok, new strategy

i am using my good computer the gateway mx7515 i am going to install fedora core 6 NOT dual boot it! 

Ok, so when i put the disk in the CD-ROM/DVD-RW and put it to boot first. the splash screen comes up and i press enter and and it said:

LOADING....... vmLinuz..........

and it stays there (I say it froze) not sure, i when to eat dinner and about a half and hour later it is stay there. I think locked up because when i press: Ctrl/Alt/Del. it restarts. i thinking it is a video issue because i restarted it and i press F3 or F5. It says that if you are have in video issues type: linux resolution=1024x768. i typed it and it said the same:

LOADING...... vmlinuz.......

i say there is a connection between the two!:normal: 

Thank you in advance if u can help me!!!:grin:

O ya if u need the specs of my gateway laptop go to my profile the specs are the:tongue:


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Is this the same laptop that you successfully installed FC6 on earlier, except with a dual-boot? Do the Linux and Windows partitions still exist on the hard drive? I'll look into this more later and see what I find.


----------



## Msta (Oct 26, 2006)

nvm i fdix it
it turned out the software i burned it was
was corrpted


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello Msta
Did you check the installation media with the Fc 6's checking utility before you tried to install?

Did you download the ISO? If yes I suggest that you check the HA1 checksum of the downloaded ISO and match it with the checksum posted in the FC 6's official website. If they do not match then you need to re download again.

If your checksums match, then use ImgBurn [a free software by lightning_uk] to burn it to your media and use the lowest possible burn speed.

If you need to re download do not use any download accelerator. the best option is using the torrent link that is provided in the Fedora Core's site as the torrent client automatically verifies the checksum of the downloaded file and if that does not match it is discarded. But I can not give more details on this as P2P discussion is not allowed in our forum. [I hope the mods are not going to run after me for whatever I've already said :grin:].

:wave:


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh forgot to tell you can use *HashCalc* for HA1 checksum verification and you can download it from here.


----------



## Msta (Oct 26, 2006)

sorry it has been a while it turns out my nero was corrputed and couldn't burn it (data verification)


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello Msta

Nero 7 or higher is simply crap. The best image burning sw is ImgBurn. I suggest that you download it immediately and use it to burn your installation media.


----------

